# Route to Catalunya-Costa Brava Spain



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Travelling to Catalunya-Costa Brava Spain early August and would appreciate any information on possible routes and places to stay. would prefer to miss toll roads where possible.
Tiggs


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several aires, some new slightly inland. You will find them in the camp site database here under aires. We normally travel inland a little because the roads are a lot less busy and it's a more relaxed journey, if a little longer. 

We usually stay at Spaetzlefritz which is just inland from Vinaros and then Jalance, further south Camper Park Huerta de Murcia is a nice new aire. There are several others all in the database on here, Alan.

Edit: Should have said you don't need toll roads to do this. We only use them if we are in a hurry. We avoid the main coastal road just because it's busy.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Read this thread..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...outes-from-calis-to-santa-susanna-please.html

basically the same question...


----------

